# Martial Arts and Painting.



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2005)

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.d.../ENTERTAINMENT01/506170337/1005/ENTERTAINMENT



> He also added something to the mix few other artists can: 25 years of experience as a student of martial arts. As a result, he paints with brushes that are attached to bamboo sticks that range from 6 to 30 inches long, wielding them like swords or fighting sticks.
> 
> Sometimes, said Yankell, he starts his paintings by laying canvases flat on the floor, almost dancing as he swipes paint on them. Other times, he steps back from his easel, and then towards it, making broad slashes across a canvas as he moves.
> 
> "My work has a physical, kinetic style. Attaching my brushes to bamboo sticks allows me to use more than my wrist when I'm painting."


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 19, 2005)

Wish they had put up some pics of his work


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, I don't know if it's interesting work or just foolish stuff (to me). But, he is getting some attention, so someone must like it.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jun 19, 2005)

Martial artists are often very talented people.  Three of the teachers I've had in recent years were also quite good musicians who played in local bands on and off.  Ralph Severe of artofcombat.com is, from what I'm told, quite a gifted painter, regardless of what one might think of him personally.  I can think of a few other martial artists and instructors who have similar hobbies.  I don't know if there's a link or any conclusions to be drawn, though.


----------



## Pale Rider (Jun 19, 2005)

I have to agree. I had been an artist years before I took up martial arts. I find them to be both agreeable in that the skills of one compliment the other.
Here is one that I did of GM Hwang Kee...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 19, 2005)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Wish they had put up some pics of his work


Yeah me too... be interesting to see. 

That he combines disciplines (painting and MA) reminds me of somethings that the ancient Samurai would take to doing. Bonzai, rock gardening, painting, hiku poetry, etc. 
A means to calm and relax the warrior within. It helps to find the path to inner peace and helps ease an otherwise stressful day. 

Good stuff.

 :asian:


----------

